# Train accident in West Bengal.



## Nipun (Jul 31, 2011)

*Bengal train accident: Guwahati-Bangalore Express derails near Kaliachak in Malda*

Some of you may know this, as this is in the news from some hours.
For others who dont:


> According to reports coming in, at least six coaches of Guwahati-Bengaluru express had derailed near Malda station and its engine was hit by a passenger train coming from the opposite side.



Read full report here on TOI: Train accident in West Bengal, 2 killed & 30 injured - The Times of India


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 31, 2011)

..and our m**********r state govt is thinking of sending relief trains to equal the nos. of injured and killed when they travel in a copter for corruption. Better live in hell than here.
I'd the happiest person if I got banned for my comment.


----------



## MatchBoxx (Aug 1, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> ..and our m**********r state govt is thinking of sending relief trains to equal the nos. of injured and killed when they travel in a copter for corruption. Better live in hell than here.
> I'd the happiest person if I got banned for my comment.



better change your siggy fonts colours to RED instead of keeping it GREEN.  no offence


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 1, 2011)

ohh  I didn't know about it...


----------



## Tech&ME (Aug 1, 2011)

And the Railways is thinking of running a 200 Km/hr train in days to come !! 

What our technology experts are doing.

Moreover all trains in the North East was supposed to be installed with anti-collision device, so it failed to detect the derailed boggies lying on its way in this case. 

We are in FUTURE !!


----------



## Nipun (Aug 1, 2011)

Tech&ME said:


> And the Railways is thinking of running a 200 Km/hr train in days to come !!
> 
> What our technology experts are doing.
> 
> ...


The Anti collision device takes signals from other engines of trains(as shown in National Geographic). And its for the collisions that occur when engines collide head to head..... Something really needs to be done about collisions from backside


----------



## Tech&ME (Aug 1, 2011)

^^
I know that, even I saw it on N Geographic Channel. 

It supports collisions from backside as of now. The guard cabin also has this device.

There are many loopholes in the system. 

*There are instances which happened when I was travelling in a train to bangalore.:*

The last three boggies of our train jerked off and the train was still running. We left the three boggies behind us and the driver of the train did not know that the last three boggies has been jerked off. The driver kept on running the train until we came to a curve, and the driver got *NO* signal from the guard he immediately stopped the train all of a sudden!!

We all got off the train to find out that the last three boggies were actually *missing*!! 

After waiting for some time we saw the three boogies at a very far distance behind our train.

We had to back the train (that was the most difficult part because the train halted in a curve position and reversing it was not a child's play).

And they called gang man from the near by station to fix the three boogies together again.
It wasted around 2 hours.

*What actually had happened:*

1. The three boggies jerked off.
2. The vaccum meter still showed the driver that the train was normal will all the boogies.
3. The vaccum got re-created because a piece of paper had stuck in the mouth of the vaccum pipe from the last boogi (the one with the engine with it)


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 1, 2011)

^this situation is similar to unstoppable movie...


----------



## sygeek (Aug 1, 2011)

Sad..as usual. May the dead RIP.


----------

